# Fantastic Dog Shampoo



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Okay, so I went to this charity dog walk in Salt Lake City, UT, and they had a million vendors handing out samples of a bunch of crap I'd never use or give my dog.... anyway, one of the vendors was for John Paul, a dog grooming product line made by one of the guys that does Paul Mitchell. (for people) Anyway, I thought it was kind of gimicky and didn't think anything of it. Today, the dogs had an absolute ball in the manure we were using for the garden.... and they needed a bath. I ran out of the shampoo I usually use on them, and this dumb little sample was all I had left so I used it. 
I love it. I absolutely love it. I spend a lot of money making sure the boys have shine to their coats, and even all the natural shampoos I've use seem to strip the oils too much for my liking. Not this one. Also, Champ seems to itch only after baths, every shampoo I've ever use irritates his skin for about a day. Not this one. 
Anyway, long, pointless story short, if you're looking for a shampoo, John Paul oatmeal shampoo is uber fantastic. :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know! i always thought it was a stupid marketing gimmick too


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I know, and as I typed it I thought to myself "no one is going to care about this. I wouldn't even read this thread." But when I find a really good pet product, I feel the need to at least attempt to share.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Great tip! I have tons of shampoos at home and two of my 4 dogs itch also after baths and my one also has flaky dandruff on her! so I am going to give this a shot! Great tip thanks!:smile:
Ahhh I see you can get it at Petco YEAH!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks......I'm always looking for a soap free or hypo allergenic shampoo and I don't wash the dogs all that often so I don't mind paying a little more if they dont' itch after I wash them. Especially Chelsy, she's little so I can pay a little more for a good shampoo for her. I'll check out a bottle....


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

Good to know! I am actually looking for a new shampoo for the 'kids'....also good to know it's at PetCo! Thank you!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

We've been using Perfect Coat Tearless Protein Shampoo (with Chamomile) on Zio. It's especially effective when he's decided that he simply CANNOT resist rolling in armadillo dung. :tongue: (What is is with dogs and animal crap? Ewww!)

Meanwhile, since he's a GSP, the usual brushes are ineffective on his fur. Through other sources we found that the rubber curry glove they use on horses is VERY effective. Also costs a pittance!


----------

